# Project: Devils Dark side



## NJHC (Apr 30, 2009)

Here we go. 

Opinions and comments welcomed.

Computer:
Mobo: EVGA X58 SLI
CPU: Intel I7 920
Memory: 6 GB of Corsair Dominators Tri-chanel
PSU: 1200w Topower Powertrain.
GPU: 2x EVGA GTX 285's
HD: 2x WD Raptors: Raid 0, 1x WD 640
DVD: LG DVD-RW

Case:
Rocketfish
Fan Controller: Sunbeam Rhoubus

Cooling (Liquid):

Loop 1:
1x Feser X-changer 360 radiator
3x Feser Shrouds
1x MCP655 Pump
1x EK D5 top Rev.2
1x Koolance 80mm Res.
1x Koolance CPU-350 CPU block
Feser UV Green coolant
Feser UV Green 1/2" Tubing

Loop 2:
1x Feser X-changer 240 radiator
2x Feser shrouds
1x MCP655 Pump
1x EK D5 top Rev.2
1x Koolance 80mm Res.
2x Koolance GTX285 GPU blocks (Thanks zlojack:up
2x Koolancs SLI compresion fittings. 
Feser UV Blue coolant
Feser UV Blue 1/2" Tubing

Both loops locked with compression fittings

A bunch of Yate loon fans for the case and LC loops.
Misc. stuff that will be used to mod the case will be posted when I get to that part of the build.













And what might this be?





One of the feet for the case. With one of the rads on the bottom I need to give the case a lift for air flow.

Rad grill's, some fans and the HDD mounts.






One of the grill's.






The HDD mounts.






Some pics of the case. Sorry for the crappy pics.





















and....









































Did the final fitting in the case. Next prep for some color.(Excuse the finger prints & crappy photo skills.)


----------



## denice25 (Apr 30, 2009)

that was great! nice job mate....


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## crtecha (Apr 30, 2009)

this is gonna be awesome subscribed


----------



## NJHC (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will post more pics as I progress.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope, really excited to see how this continues.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 1, 2009)

Nice! Looks like a sick ass rig!

Subscribed.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 1, 2009)

want to see it full


----------



## NJHC (May 1, 2009)

Hopefully within the next 2 weeks it will be finished.

Thanks


----------



## NJHC (May 2, 2009)

Since I've been busy in life I work on what I can. A couple weeks ago I started to paint what I could. So here is a sneek peek. I have some other parts painted but here you can see what is to come.

I decided only to paint the bare/silver aluminum and to not paint the brushed black finish on the case already. So here is the door. 

Let me know what you think so far.

Thanks


























I really need to improve my photo taking skills.


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2009)

its beautiful


----------



## NJHC (May 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> its beautiful



Thanks!!!


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2009)

As promised... some updated pics.

Here are those case feet in action now.






What do you think. I think they turned out pretty good.

Some more of the chasis.


----------



## Naekuh (May 5, 2009)

wow nice paint job you did there!


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> wow nice paint job you did there!



Thanks!!!! 

The pics do it no justice. That's due to my lack of photo skills.

More pics will follow during the week as I start to put this together.


----------



## MKmods (May 5, 2009)

glad to see the awful sideways mounted Hdd racks gone. 

Most of us can only dream what it would be like to have such cutting edge hardware, nice work so far.


----------



## NJHC (May 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> glad to see the awful sideways mounted Hdd racks gone.
> 
> Most of us can only dream what it would be like to have such cutting edge hardware, nice work so far.



The HDD racks had to go. Taking up prime realestate.

Thanks!!!! 

I know the dream very well.


----------



## icon1 (May 5, 2009)

nice!! love the paint job.. that EK top looks good w/ the pump.. nice build! subscribed


----------



## NJHC (May 6, 2009)

Thanks.

I'll have some more pics up tonight.


----------



## NJHC (May 7, 2009)

Been getting busy.

Here are some recent pics. Just have to do some final sleeving and then get this running.

What do you think so far?


----------



## icon1 (May 7, 2009)

Wow! Nice color scheme NJHC. Very clean looking, love the res and pump mounting too.. The brushed black finish looks elegant, so keeping it that way maintains the elegant look of the case IMHO 

looking good..


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Nice work! Love the case!


----------



## denice25 (May 7, 2009)

awesome! keep us updated mate...


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2009)

the white paint makes it look more spacious than it is... can't wait to see you cram a computer into that awesome looking water-cooler .  Great Job!


----------



## NJHC (May 7, 2009)

Thanks!!!! Glad you like.

Still more to do.


----------



## NJHC (May 8, 2009)

Mounted the side exuast fans.  I needed to balance the in/out flow of the air.

Outside.






With door open. Show off the fan controller.





And inside. 










I just realized I need to order more heatshrink and sleeving.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2009)

Subscribed ~ 
I like the black and white theme


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

NJHC said:


> I just realized I need to order more heatshrink and sleeving.



i agree with you mate, sleeve that cables/wires to match the black & white color scheme..
this rocketfish is looking good so far, can't wait for more updates


----------



## NJHC (May 8, 2009)

icon1 said:


> i agree with you mate, sleeve that cables/wires to match the black & white color scheme..
> this rocketfish is looking good so far, can't wait for more updates



I thought I had enough but I ran short. 

I guess it's a sign telling me to finish my wife's build. It's her mother's day gift.

Thanks again.


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

NJHC said:


> I thought I had enough but I ran short.
> 
> I guess it's a sign telling me to finish my wife's build. It's her mother's day gift.
> 
> Thanks again.



Just a few heatshrink & sleeving and its all good, this is a nice mother's day gift.
This is a sick build!.. I envy your rocketfish dude


----------



## NJHC (May 8, 2009)

icon1 said:


> Just a few heatshrink & sleeving and its all good, this is a nice mother's day gift.
> This is a sick build!.. I envy your rocketfish dude



LOL... Sorry this isn't for the wife. I have another build I've been doing just for her. The RF is all mine.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

NJHC said:


> LOL... Sorry this isn't for the wife. I have another build I've been doing just for her. The RF is all mine.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



LOL!! thought the RF project was for your wife.. btw sorry for asking but aren't the fans in the 360 feser rads too close to the motherboard? I imagine how thick it is together w/shrouds & fans.. oh i really love the ek tops on your mp655 pump, maybe i should get one too


----------



## NJHC (May 8, 2009)

icon1 said:


> LOL!! thought the RF project was for your wife.. btw sorry for asking but aren't the fans in the 360 feser rads too close to the motherboard? I imagine how thick it is together w/shrouds & fans.. oh i really love the ek tops on your mp655 pump, maybe i should get one too



She wouldn't know what to do with it this.

For the mobo. Nope. Mounted it and measured everything before I started. Based the placement of the rad and fans off of that.

The EK tops are nice. They give a big performance boost for the pump.


----------



## icon1 (May 8, 2009)

NJHC said:


> She wouldn't know what to do with it this.
> 
> For the mobo. Nope. Mounted it and measured everything before I started. Based the placement of the rad and fans off of that.
> 
> The EK tops are nice. They give a big performance boost for the pump.



thanks dude.. glad to know that ek tops performs good w/ the mp655.
just thought the feser was too close to the board, seems my eyes are getting weak Lol
thanks for the heads up


----------



## BOBDBONE (May 10, 2009)

Wow. You do very nice work. 

I am a stickler for keeping things clean and this really is what I like to see in a build. The color scheme is fantastic. Very elegant.

Can you tell me is that case ALL metal or are there any plastic pieces in the door or other places? I've been looking for a clean looking plain square case for a while.

Keep up the good work. I'm subscribing!


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2009)

Looking pretty sick. I like the updates.


----------



## NJHC (May 12, 2009)

icon1 said:


> thanks dude.. glad to know that ek tops performs good w/ the mp655.
> just thought the feser was too close to the board, seems my eyes are getting weak Lol
> thanks for the heads up



There is enough room in there. It looks close but it's enough.



BOBDBONE said:


> Wow. You do very nice work.
> 
> I am a stickler for keeping things clean and this really is what I like to see in a build. The color scheme is fantastic. Very elegant.
> 
> ...



Thanks.. glad you like it.

The case is all aluminum. The only plastic are the clips on the side of the 5.25 bays. I took them off.



BrooksyX said:


> Looking pretty sick. I like the updates.



Thanks!!!!


----------

